# Satisfaction



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd join the fun and hopefully earn some bragging rights. 

Just some log homes I've done whilst previously employed. There's always been great satisfaction felt after completing one of these projects. I miss doing these sorts of projects even though each one of these give the term "pain in the ass" a whole new meaning. I miss the camaraderie of being away from home for a week at a time out in the middle of nowhere with coworkers. (Best memory: getting the bosses kid so hammered one night he ended up _losing it_ in the sink when he got back to his room, once more in the morning while attempting to clean said mess and finally in the portable, which was at best ¾ full after getting to the job site.) I told him, "as long as you're drinking what I'm drinking, I'm buying." 

Ah memories....















































There's some more pic here.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice work, I wonder did the boss ever find out about his son getting drunk.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Of course, I made sure of it. He was more upset at his kid for being a bag of sh*t the following day. I told him I didn't force him to do anything he didn't want to do and all he had to do was say no.

Always remember kids, just say no.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking project! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great lookin work...so what do you put on these log homes? Do you have to let the logs dry for awhile like PT?


----------

